# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  A mund t'i kthehet nje truri te lodhur aftesia e dikurshme per mesim?

## citrusse

Nese po, atehere ca duhet ndermarre ne te tilla raste?

----------


## TetovaMas

> Nese po, atehere ca duhet ndermarre ne te tilla raste?


Hehehehehe Truri nuk renovohet

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

spo te kuptojm pyetjen citrusse, se di po do kesh mundesi te mesosh si me perpara? apo ca? dhe pyetja po mundesh, me determinim gjithecka mundet  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Brari

sa vjec je o citron..

ku e lodhe trurin?
si e lodhe?
sa kohe e lodhe?
me cfar e lodhe?

ne fall nuku do hedhim pa ditur si i ke punet..

hapi letrat te te ndihmojme..

----------


## DYDRINAS

> Nese po, atehere ca duhet ndermarre ne te tilla raste?


Nese lexon rregullisht gazeten Shekulli atehere te besohet se ndjehesh i lodhur. Kjo sa per humor.

Duhet te mesohesh qe te programosh kohen, ne menyre qe te kesh kohe per te gjitha.

----------


## toni54

po mendoj qe po mund te kthehet edhe pse me veshtersi....edhe truri nganjehere sikur refresh don....

----------


## Kanina

> Nese po, atehere ca duhet ndermarre ne te tilla raste?


nga pyetja qe po ben duket qe je i lodhur akoma dhe te duhet nje cik relaks   :Lulja3:  pastaj nese e shikon veten mire fillo e strevite trurin njelloj si trupi. dmth si trupi qe do ushtrime nga aspekti fizik truri do ushtrime te lloji te vete me studime ushtrime matamatike, shkollore etj etj. 
 gjithsesi ajo me larte qe na thua ti nuk mjafton per te te dhen nje pergjigje sepse varet per cfare lodhje po flet ti si e ke lodhur cfare problemi ke apo ke pasur etj etj. mbase po te na sqarosh me mire ka mundesi te maresh nje pergjigje me te mire dhe serioze.

----------


## citrusse

> nga pyetja qe po ben duket qe je i lodhur akoma dhe te duhet nje cik relaks   pastaj nese e shikon veten mire fillo e strevite trurin njelloj si trupi. dmth si trupi qe do ushtrime nga aspekti fizik truri do ushtrime te lloji te vete me studime ushtrime matamatike, shkollore etj etj. 
>  gjithsesi ajo me larte qe na thua ti nuk mjafton per te te dhen nje pergjigje sepse varet per cfare lodhje po flet ti si e ke lodhur cfare problemi ke apo ke pasur etj etj. mbase po te na sqarosh me mire ka mundesi te maresh nje pergjigje me te mire dhe serioze.


Duke pasur parasysh qe une kam bere edhe ca postime me pare dhe kam pare se ne baze te atyre postimeve, ka shume forumas ketu qe dine qe une kam kaluar ne depresion te thelle. Kjo me beri te mos shpjegoj se nga cka eshte i lodhur truri im. 
D..mth. truri im eshte i sterlodhur nga nje depresion i rende qe kam kaluar. Ju falemnderit per mirekuptimin

----------


## Dashnori_84

> Nese po, atehere ca duhet ndermarre ne te tilla raste?


Po esht e mundur,(keta qe te thojn qysh e tek,harroje se asnjeri nga keta nuk kan njohuri psikologjike,dhe kan deshire pastaj te tallen te bejn shaka me ty,kujdes,
per ma gjate me lajmero ne mp, ti japi te dhenat,dhe te deshiroj,me gjithe zemer sherim sa me te shpejt....

----------


## Kanina

> Duke pasur parasysh qe une kam bere edhe ca postime me pare dhe kam pare se ne baze te atyre postimeve, ka shume forumas ketu qe dine qe une kam kaluar ne depresion te thelle. Kjo me beri te mos shpjegoj se nga cka eshte i lodhur truri im. 
> D..mth. truri im eshte i sterlodhur nga nje depresion i rende qe kam kaluar. Ju falemnderit per mirekuptimin



po ke te drejte tani po me kujtohesh. nuk ta mbaja mend nick name-in. degjo motra ketu veshtire eshte se do gjesh ndonje person se do te mund te te ndihmoj dhe te te keshilloj ne menyren e duhur por edhe sikur te gjesh ndonjerin probleme te tilla nuk mund te zgjidhen me ane te postimeve qe mund te te shkruaj dikush ne forum. une te keshilloj specialistet per kete pune mundesisht jashte shtetit aman sepse ketu ne shqiperi sgjen doktore e mjek te trupit per te qene e jo me psikolog qe eshte akoma me e veshtire. 
      nejse gjithsesi une po i lejoj vetes te jap nje mendim timin i cili normalisht eshte jo profesional dhe nuk te keshilloj ta maresh shume seriozisht. me sa di une probleme te ndryshme psikollogjike dhe ne vecanti depresioni jane probleme me teper psikollogjike emocionale te cilat e veshtiresojne jeten e individit ne pjesen me te madhe te aspekteve te jetes se tij. por truri e ruan potencialin e vete funksional te paprekur dmth njehere qe individi kalon kete shqetesim emocional truri eshte ne gjendje te perdori serish te gjitha aftesit e veta ne menyre normale. pra nese momentalisht juve nuk mundeni te kryeni aktiveitete mendore normale te tipit psh te studjosh eshte sepse emocionalisht ose shpirterisht jeni e pamundur per ta perballuar kete aktivitet apo pune. me pak fjale ne gjendje te tilla te mungon deshira dhe vullneti per tu mare me cdo lloj aktiviteti. kjo gjendje mund te arrij deri aty sa te mungoj deshira per te jetuar imagjino me pastaj per te tjerat. nejse per te mos e zgjatur shume me mire po e mbyll me kaq sepse ka mundesi te ndikoj per keqe ne gjendjen tende duke mos qene i profesionit nuk e di cfare efekti mund te kene te ju fjalet e mia dhe kam frike mos i interpreton si teper pesimiste. une te them se asnjeher seshte teper vone asnjehere seshte e pamundur thjesht mundohu te gjesh forcen brenda vetes ajo eshte aty ti thjesht duhet ta rizbulosh ate. 

edhe nje gje tjeter qe ve re une te ty eshte se ti po me dukesh me teper si nje person i cili duket sikur eshte obsesionuar se eshte i semure . kjo pasi me sa kujtoj une ti ke hapur shume tema me pyetje te tilla. pyetje te cilat kane pasur te bejne vetem me probleme psikollogjike te llojeve te ndryshme. fakti qe kane qene te llojeve te ndryshme me ben te dyshoj pasi nuk ka mundesi qe te keni shume probleme njekohesisht. pra problemi jote ka mudesi te mos jene problemet qe ti thua por fakti qe ti mendon se i ke ato probleme.

----------


## Dorontina

> A mund t'i kthehet nje truri te lodhur aftesia e dikurshme per mesim? 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Nese po, atehere ca duhet ndermarre ne te tilla raste?


Qdo tru i lodhur e merr aftesin duke pushu aq sa ka truri nevoj apo sa e ke lodhur.Truri lodhe me mesime dhe me mendime e nuk lodhet duke punu, puna e lodh veteem trupin .
kisha nji kolege mjeke, nji dit e thirra ne telefon ajo me tha ; po fej , i thash me fal te zgjova , ajo me tha kam me punu naten dhe ter vikendin e me duhen rezerva gjumi !
ishte hera e par qe ndegjova ket nga nji mjeke neurologe....
pra ekziston menyra me marr aftesin vetem me gjum...
asht nji fjale popullore; ka nji kohê me punu, nji me fjet e nji me pushu.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Brari

oj citrone..
e dime qe ke kaluar depresion..por trego nga erdhi ki depresioni..
nga rakia..
nga dashnija..
nga mjerim-uria..
nga prinder divorcia..
nga ceshtje prono-kthimo-babezia..
nga fiksimo bukuria..vajzeria..

etjetj..

fol shkoqur..

..

----------


## teta

kjo citruse si duket po "masturbon "me keto tema...

kaloi ne monotoni  mee ,po ja deshe vetes te miren, shko te mjeku i specializuar per keto probleme ,dhe mos luaj viktimen ketu
hajt pacim

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Ti  qe na hap keto tema punon me cupe ?Nese jo zer ndonje pune se atje zdo kesh shume kohe te mendosh gjera te tilla
po filluam ne me problemet qe kemi e di sa tema do hapen ne forum?
A mos te duket gje qe ne jemi afarista a po beson se na i paguan mamaja harxhet?
ajde mblidhe veten se edhe nje foshnje ka me shume force se ty.....
ne punonin naten edhe vinin ne mengjes  ne shkolle me dy ore gjume ti jo derci po verci
me duket te kane perkedhelua shume ty po jeta ste le shume kohe per  perkedhelje
mirmengjes TETA :buzeqeshje:

----------


## benseven11

Ne organizem normal,pa probleme serioze shendeti,truri e rifiton
aftesine per te absorbuar infomacion(mesuar) me ane te gjumit,
ushqimit te mire dhe nje jete aktive.
Ashtu si trupi i lodhur riperterihet dhe vjen ne forme te mire
pas nje gjumi.
Ku eshte problemi.Nqs flen pak ore,kjo ndikon keq edhe ne tru,bie vullneti per te mesuar,bie fokusi,nuk ke durim te mesosh dicka.Nqs gjumin e ben te crregullt,jo sipas nje regjimi,kjo eshte akoma me keq.
Me fjale te tjera para dy ditesh ke rene ne gjume
ne oren 12 te nates dhe zgjuar ne 7 te mengjesit.Para 3 ditesh ke rene ne gjume ne oren 10-te darkes dhe zgjuar ne 6 te mengjesit,kjo eshte keq pasi prish oren
biologjike te trurit per gjumin.Per pasoje do ndjehesh e lodhur dites dhe ne humor te keq.A shkon te flesh gjume menjehere pasi ke ngrene ne ushqim?apo 2-3 ore pas ushqimit te darkes??.Te hash darke ne oren 11 te darkes dhe te shtrihesh direkt ne gjume eshte keq,gjumi do te kape me vonese,pasi stomaku eshte ne aktivitet duke bluar,neuronet e stomakut komunikojne me neuronet ne tru dhe i mbajne neuronet e trurit zgjuar dhe nuk te ze gjumi dhe do prishet ora biologjike e fjetjes
ne tru.Kur bie te flesh gjume mbahet drita e fikur,abazhuri fikur,nqs ke televizor ne dhome,bllokoji driten e vogel te kuqe qe ka televizori poshte
kur eshte i fikur televizori.(drita e vogel e kuqe qe komunikon me telekomanden ka efekt shume te forte dhe te pengon te te kape gjumi
pasi valet e drites se kuqe ngacmojne neuronet e kokes dhe i mbajne ato zgjuar.Per pasoje nuk te kap gjumi,pasi neuronet ne tru jane akoma ne aktivitet.
Nqs ke probleme shendeti,shkaku mund te jete edhe ndonje efekt anesor i ndonje ilaci qe perdor qe te pengon te besh gjume te plote,gjume te vonuar ose gjume te paket.Shkak mund te jete edhe ushqimi pa vitamina ,me shume sheqer dhe yndyre.
Ka te beje edhe me regjimin e te mesuarit,sa ore ne dite lexon?Nqs studion pince 4 ore rresht,pas kater oresh eshte normale qe truri do jete i lodhur dhe nuk thith me,aq e ka.Nuk eshte e shendetshme dhe eshte budallik te kerkosh te studiosh mbi 4 ore pasi asimilimi ne tru iinformacionit do jete teper minimal dhe eshte teper i demshem per trurin dhe torturon veten.Drita natyrale e diellit ka nje efekt shume te fuqishem ne tru dhe eshte shkaku qe ben zgjimin. Drita qe hyn ne dhomen e gjumit ne mengjez ben zgjimin e neuroneve ne tru dhe shkakton zgjimin.
Duhet gjithmone qe te biesh te flesh cdo nate ne nje ore fikse psh 10:30 dhe
zgjohesh ne oren 7 te mengjezit.Atehere duke mbajtur kete regjim ne tru fiksohet ora biologjike e fjetjes dhe ora do ece sipas ketij regjimi.Per pasoje do ndjehesh mire cdo dite,truri do jete ne kapacitet dhe aftesi optimale per te kapur dhe procesuar informacion.
Per te ndihmuar trurin per te patur mprehtesi te larte,fokus dhe rritje te memorjes
mund te perdoresh "Procera" qe rekomandohet per te gjitha moshat mbi 12 vjec,sidomos,per studente dhe punonjes qe merren me pune delikate si punonjes 
qe merren me llogari,punojne me shifra,punonjes bankash,punonjes te trafikut,sherbimit publik,shitjet,pune kerkimore,avokate,gjykates,inxhinjere,farmaciste,m  jeke etj.

----------


## Lexuesi_

Kur ske asgja ne tru eshte e kot  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## illyrianboyful

> Nese po, atehere ca duhet ndermarre ne te tilla raste?


Po renovohet, barku është burim i shumicës së sëmundjeve të njeriut.

Pos lidhjeve familjare, është mirë që të vërejshë agjërim nga të ushqyerit, që nga lindja (para lindjes) e diellit deri në perëndim, (mbas perënidimit).

Sepse për mu, njeriu ka dy Motor në trupin e vetë, që të dy nuk punojn së bashku, kur njëri punon e dyti është në pushim, në rast se të dy punojn, bëhet një përzierje dhe munges e energjis për të 
furnizuar tjetrin.

Në rast se mullini i ushqimit është në vazhdimësi në punim, përdorë shumë energji për punën e vetë dhe nga kjo bëhet një munges e energjis për trurin. Që të punoj truri  duhet lërë në pushim mullinin e ushqimit, dhe dalë nga dalë do e shohish se gjendja yte personale do përmërësohet, vetëm të dijsh se duhet vullnet.

Të trgoj një fjalë të urtë të Dijëtarit të shquar islamik hasan al bisri: një njeri kërkoi nga ai këshillë, i dha tri këshilla, njëra nga ato na interesn.

i tha: NGREHU NGA SOFRA DHE TI KE DËSHIR QË ËT HAJSHË MË SHUMË SE SA KE NGËRË.

I THA KJO ËSHTË MEDICINA E SHËRUESVE

Sepse kur njeriu ha, të gjitha ndjenjat trupore, shpirtërore dhe trurore jan të zgjuara, pra duhet ndalur të ushqyerit në këtë moment, dhe ke për të parë, përmirësimin, se ajo që e ke ngërë të bën mirë shumë , dhe e ndjen veten të kthjellët.

----------

